# Cub Cadet 3530TDE vs. Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys a few of you have probably seen me a couple times already. I know a lot of you guys are going to say I am over thinking this, but this is really a frustrating decision for me! I have decided to make a post and hope some of you guys have some opinions for me. Here is the lowdown and link to each model.

Cub Cadet 3530TDE
Pros?
420cc Engine
30" Clearing Width
Tracks
Easy Adjustment System
Three Stage
Metal Chute
315 Pounds

Cons?
Manual Crank
Shear Pins

Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028
Pros?
302cc Engine
28" Clearing Width 
Large Aggressive Tires
One Touch Chute Control
No Shear Pins
Two Stage
257 Pounds
Does Not Clog?

Cons?
Difficult to Adjust
Smaller Engine
Tires?

Okay another thing is do NOT pay attention to the price I can get either of them for $1,800 so this is solely between the machines.

Toro claims that the plastic has a lifetime warranty and will NOT ever clog and they do NOT include a shovel with the machine for cleaning the lower part of the chute out. Also it has no shear pins because it is "commercial grade" and will either spit whatever it is out or stall the engine. This machine has a 2" less clearing width than the Cub Cadet and this could be a pro or con because it is lighter and might be easier to control and may get into more places.

Cub Cadet claims the three stage will not clog nearly as often as other snow blowers but they do include a shovel for cleaning out the lower portion of the chute. It has tracks on it which is suppose to be good on steep and various terrains. Something that really turns me on. It has shear pins and might become a hassle and then again this might cost me a shear pin instead of a new machine versus the Toro if I suck up say a phone book or chain in a driveway. It is made by MTD as many of you know and MTD can be hit or miss.

Each of these machines seem very adequate and will probably make great machines. However I know this is over the edge, but I am loosing sleep trying to make a decision. I am hoping you guys can tip me over the edge into one of these machines.

Another thing I forgot to mention is that the Cub Cadet has a lever on the side you can set to Normal, Packed, Gravel, or Transport which raises/lowers the front of the machine. With the Toro I am stuck with only the little skid shoes if I need to adjust. So the Cub Cadet may be suited to many different terrains and may be much easier to load/unload from the back of my pick up truck. May not make a big difference but then again it could.

Please Help!


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

i think it would come down to 2 factors, is the cub cadet really a cub cadet or is it mtd and are tires or tracks better? i've never used a blower other than my old crapsman with tires so i'm actually of no real use but, those are the 2 factors i would consider over everything else


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

SKYNYRD;1850770 said:


> i think it would come down to 2 factors, is the cub cadet really a cub cadet or is it mtd and are tires or tracks better? i've never used a blower other than my old crapsman with tires so i'm actually of no real use but, those are the 2 factors i would consider over everything else


Yep like I said MTD is hit or miss. Craftsman has had MTD making most of their equipment line up for a long time. So this Cub Cadet is made by MTD however it does seem like a well made machine. Another thing is this specific Toro has their own name on the engine. So you know that could be hit or miss too.

The three stage is suppose to get through really rough conditions like the hard stuff at the bottom of the driveway compacted by the plow truck. The Toro will probably do a pretty good job with it too.

By the way MTD bought Cub Cadet. If I am not mistaken it has been a few years now. I have a Craftsman Zero Turn rider I use for Commercial Mowing in the Summer. I paid just under $3,000 for it. I seriously laugh at some of these other guys that spent double or even triple what I did on a zero turn. Is it as good as a Commercial Ferris, Commercial Scag, or Commercial Hustler? The answer is no but I only spent 1/3 on my mower. Anyway this is about Snow Blowers. Just throwing out there that MTD makes small cheap equipment and they can make DECENT larger equipment like my zero turn.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

are you able to see the machines in person? that right there could swing your vote


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

SKYNYRD;1850780 said:


> are you able to see the machines in person? that right there could swing your vote


*LAUGHING MY @$$ OFF*

Yeah... sadly I have already seen both of them. They both seem like really great machines and both have their strong and weak points. I got to demo a Toro that was not the HD 1028 and I must say that I did like it.

I also got to demo the Cub Cadet I want. However the shop was extremely ridiculously small and did not get to try the turning out or anything.

Another BIG thing is that in the past people in the commercial business have avoided tracks because they are slower, and sometimes you need to put a little more effort into them. I do not know about the effort for the Cub Cadet due to the small space, but I do know it is very fast. If it is slower than the wheel models it is not by much at all.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

the toro is the way to go hands down. My father has a troy built (same as the cub) it's junk . Even with shear pins i had to replace the gear box after he took in his news paper. When I was out plowing nemo I saw a lot of blowers , the mtd were having a hard time while the toro and ariens where going right threw it. The reason toro has a smaller engine is, it's a better design and does not need the the extra hp. 
On the tracks Verses wheels , I have used both . The tracks work well but in tight spaces the tire out perform. I was very sore after I used the craftsman blower with tracks and sold it after one storm. Good thing I bought it used. Also the track systems have more things to break in them. If it were me I'D go with the toro


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Have used a handful of the Toro 1028s for a few years, they're fine. Not sure what you're saying about the shear pin, they do have shear bolts, and yes, you'll need to have a couple handy. We've blown snow higher than the machine with them and would buy more of the same if we needed them.

FWIW, I hate the tracked machines as they're hard to maneuver. I'd also never want a machine that had anything but the one handed joystick control.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

JohnRoscoe;1850897 said:


> Have used a handful of the Toro 1028s for a few years, they're fine. Not sure what you're saying about the shear pin, they do have shear bolts, and yes, you'll need to have a couple handy. We've blown snow higher than the machine with them and would buy more of the same if we needed them.
> 
> FWIW, I hate the tracked machines as they're hard to maneuver. I'd also never want a machine that had anything but the one handed joystick control.


Not sure if they changed it recently or what. Do you use the Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028? There are no shear pins that I saw at all. The dealer said that the unit would either cycle a newspaper through and through the chute or stall the engine.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

slplow;1850847 said:


> the toro is the way to go hands down. My father has a troy built (same as the cub) it's junk . Even with shear pins i had to replace the gear box after he took in his news paper. When I was out plowing nemo I saw a lot of blowers , the mtd were having a hard time while the toro and ariens where going right threw it. The reason toro has a smaller engine is, it's a better design and does not need the the extra hp.
> On the tracks Verses wheels , I have used both . The tracks work well but in tight spaces the tire out perform. I was very sore after I used the craftsman blower with tracks and sold it after one storm. Good thing I bought it used. Also the track systems have more things to break in them. If it were me I'D go with the toro


This is what I was scared of hearing. However this MTD has not been seen until this year. Personally I thought it looked liked much more capable machine. Especially with the tracks and the positions you can put it in to lower or raise it. Really handy for being on many different terrains.

It was a MTD though... so this is what kept me from buying it the other day in the store. I did not buy the Toro because I had not done my research yet and my father talked me into taking my time, like a father should.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Hexa Fox;1850957 said:


> There are no shear pins that I saw at all. The dealer said that the unit would either cycle a newspaper through and through the chute or stall the engine.


Here's a picture of the auger assembly from their page, at : http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner/Snow-Blowers/Two-Stage/Pages/Model.aspx?pid=Power-Max-HD-1028-OXE-38674










http://media.toro.com/PublishingIma...augerco2458_sn_pwrmxhd_38664_14inch_auger.jpg

You can clearly see the brass colored bolts on both augers.

I think you're making too big a deal out of all this though. Sure, I've mowed up lots of newspapers, I think many snowblowers would do that. Chunks of ice and rock though, shear bolts or pins are a lot better than a seized engine. The only time I've not seen a shear bolt on a shaft is when there is a slip clutch, which would be a pain in this application.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

JohnRoscoe;1850990 said:


> Here's a picture of the auger assembly from their page, at : http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner/Snow-Blowers/Two-Stage/Pages/Model.aspx?pid=Power-Max-HD-1028-OXE-38674
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the dealer told me there were no pins to shear. So that was either a lie or him not knowing his own equipment. Which I'm not sure which is worse. I guess the Toro is worth another look though. Because the Cub Cadet even though it looks like a tank it is still a MTD.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you using this commercially


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1851041 said:


> Are you using this commercially


Just starting up, from what he says


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1851086 said:


> Just starting up, from what he says


Yes sir, that would be correct. I just want to buy a nice snow blower this year that will get me started. Then If it is something that I want to continue I will look into buying a plow for my truck or possibly a tractor. If it is something that does not sit well with me I will just use my $2,000 snow blower for my own driveway.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

JohnRoscoe;1850990 said:


> You can clearly see the brass colored bolts on both augers.


If you click THIS LINK and go under the Features Tab you can "clearly" see where it says "Commercial Grade Auger Gear Case that eliminates the needs for shear pins".

I did not want to say anything but I was pretty certain that I did not see any shear pins when I looked at it. After the salesman told me there were no shear pins I decided to not double check. Toro calls the bolts you are seeing "Hardened Bolts" that are do not break like shear pins. Do not know if this is true of not.

Anyway it is just one of those things. It could really eliminate a hassle with the Cub Cadet though. If I hit a hard piece of ice, newspaper, etc it would be nice to know that I do not have to replace the pins. I saw at least three on the Cub Cadet in person.

I think I am going to be safer starting out with the Toro. The Cub Cadet just had a couple things that I thought were really cool. Like the adjustment lever on the side that lets you raise or lower the front with ease. Plus people are saying tracks are the way to go.

The Toro should be fine though because it has some big @$$ tires on it with some really aggressive looking tread.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

If you think tire on the toro are a lot $$ , price out some tracks I you ask me tire's are the way to go. also check out toro on you tube there some good vids.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

slplow;1851209 said:


> If you think tire on the toro are a lot $$ , price out some tracks I you ask me tire's are the way to go. also check out toro on you tube there some good vids.


I think he was saying a s s without typing a s s ...??? (not talking about money.)
Also about the shear pin thing TORO says "Instead, hardened bolts are used that are designed not to break eliminating the need to ever replace a shear pin."


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

slplow;1851209 said:


> If you think tire on the toro are a lot $$ , price out some tracks I you ask me tire's are the way to go. also check out toro on you tube there some good vids.


Why do I keep hearing two different things? I keep hearing "tracks are the way to go" no, no "tires are the way to go". I'm going to guess one is better than the other for certain applications, and the other way around.

However I heard that tracks are better and noticed that they are getting more and more popular. If you go back several years ago there was barley any right? Now about 10% have tracks. Also the more money you put into a snow blower the more that percentage goes up too. You guys have noticed this no doubt?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Doughboy12;1851218 said:


> I think he was saying a s s without typing a s s ...??? (not talking about money.)
> Also about the shear pin thing TORO says "Instead, hardened bolts are used that are designed not to break eliminating the need to ever replace a shear pin."


Yes Sir! lol

@$$

You see?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

So it looks like most people are favoring the Toro?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, just get the Toro and be done


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

dieselss;1851540 said:


> Yes, just get the Toro and be done


 Hate to do this but...

Hexa, look at this blower, says they have 1 left. Free shipping to your door, no sales tax and would come fully assembled for $1620. Simplicity makes a very good blower and would save you $600 over the Toro. I like the Toro better but if money is a concern this would ease your mind and get you a great snowblower that has a bigger clearing width. I've ordered from Wisesales several times, and have had real good experiences. You could save $130 if you assembled it but that's up to you.

Anyways, check out the site and save some money, no matter which model you choose. Here is the link:

http://www.wisesales.com/simplicity-l1730e-2-stage-snowblower-1695988.html


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

WIPensFan;1851667 said:


> Hate to do this but...
> 
> Ya just had to didn't you......


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1851667 said:


> Hate to do this but...
> 
> Hexa, look at this blower, says they have 1 left. Free shipping to your door, no sales tax and would come fully assembled for $1620. Simplicity makes a very good blower and would save you $600 over the Toro. I like the Toro better but if money is a concern this would ease your mind and get you a great snowblower that has a bigger clearing width. I've ordered from Wisesales several times, and have had real good experiences. You could save $130 if you assembled it but that's up to you.
> 
> ...


I have a credit card on the way. It is interest free for twelve months and I get an instant $100 back after spending $500 or more. Sure you guys have seen these plenty of times. I am also going to be able to pay off a good portion of whatever I buy right away as well. Hopefully I will be able to pay off the rest and be making money by the end of the snowfall as well.

Why did you hate to do it? You were not an @$$ or anything. I deliberately requested your help...

If this is still available when I get the card I will most definitely consider it. It has three more horsepower than the Toro.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1851819 said:


> I have a credit card on the way. It is interest free for twelve months and I get an instant $100 back after spending $500 or more. Sure you guys have seen these plenty of times. I am also going to be able to pay off a good portion of whatever I buy right away as well. Hopefully I will be able to pay off the rest and be making money by the end of the snowfall as well.
> 
> Why did you hate to do it? You were not an @$$ or anything. I deliberately requested your help...
> 
> If this is still available when I get the card I will most definitely consider it. It has three more horsepower than the Toro.


Only reason I said that was because I know you are struggling with this decision and I hated to steer you in a different direction after you seemed to be set on the Toro. Anyway, no malicious intent just joking around. These are tough choices and a lot of money involved. Just showing you things you may not know about.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1851829 said:


> Only reason I said that was because I know you are struggling with this decision and I hated to steer you in a different direction after you seemed to be set on the Toro. Anyway, no malicious intent just joking around. These are tough choices and a lot of money involved. Just showing you things you may not know about.


Your opinion is greatly appreciated. To be honest I knew I was going to get more frustrated coming here. However if it can help me make a better decision then so be it. If I would not have came here I might have went out and bought a tiny little Troy Bilt (MTD) or the Cub Cadet by now.

I will look into these two. The Toro dealer told me he would "consider" selling me the HD 1028 for $1,700 but he said he would have to look into it. He said there is not a lot of markup on snow blowers so I tend to believe him there.

I just want to try and make the best decision possible. I have already stressed enough though I believe it is time to make a decision. I will look into the Toro because the "One Touch Chute Control" and "Never Clogging" thing really turns me on.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

is it too late to compare credit cards?

After many years of snowblowing I fail to see the use of tracks per se. It really depends on your use of the machine. As far as I am concerned, the tracks give the ability to climb steps and to go over snow piles left by plows. If you don't encounter those situations, tracks will only slow you down. More importantly, if the machine breaks down, you can always mandhandle a wheeled machine, a tracked machine has a resistance factor to it when attempting to drag it. 

As far as breaking up hard pack on a already plowed driveway, no blower does it. I once saw a snowblower with a extra set of blades that chewed up ice but it looked dangerous as hell since it literally beat the ice


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1851841 said:


> Your opinion is greatly appreciated. To be honest I knew I was going to get more frustrated coming here. However if it can help me make a better decision then so be it. If I would not have came here I might have went out and bought a tiny little Troy Bilt (MTD) or the Cub Cadet by now.
> 
> I will look into these two. The Toro dealer told me he would "consider" selling me the HD 1028 for $1,700 but he said he would have to look into it. He said there is not a lot of markup on snow blowers so I tend to believe him there.
> 
> I just want to try and make the best decision possible. I have already stressed enough though I believe it is time to make a decision. I will look into the Toro because the "One Touch Chute Control" and "Never Clogging" thing really turns me on.


Ha, sounds good! Toro makes a great blower.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

i've never regreted by anything toro. i'm sure you've already thought of this but the only other thing to consider is local dealer support for parts/warranty service should you need it. nothing is supposed to break when new but we all know stuff happens. if the local dealer has a bad rep then there is a chance you'd be better off with a competitor.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

fireball;1851856 said:


> is it too late to compare credit cards?
> 
> After many years of snowblowing I fail to see the use of tracks per se. It really depends on your use of the machine. As far as I am concerned, the tracks give the ability to climb steps and to go over snow piles left by plows. If you don't encounter those situations, tracks will only slow you down. More importantly, if the machine breaks down, you can always mandhandle a wheeled machine, a tracked machine has a resistance factor to it when attempting to drag it.
> 
> As far as breaking up hard pack on a already plowed driveway, no blower does it. I once saw a snowblower with a extra set of blades that chewed up ice but it looked dangerous as hell since it literally beat the ice


Thanks! You missed this but I made another post about the Cub Cadet both WIPensFan and I agreed that the Cub Cadet could really move. This is something I noticed. When I went to the shop I put it in the first gear forward and let me tell you, it was ready to go.

However like I mentioned in the other forum I did not get to try out the other gears or anything else due to the available space. The Cub Cadet will break through the hard stuff that the plow leaves behind. Check out this video.

Cub Cadet 3530TDE 3X

You can see that he is throwing a pile of snow that is left behind after a commercial company gets done piling up a small area with the excess snow.
It goes into slow motion so you can see the chunks of hard ice either get obliterated and thrown out the chute or thrown out the front of the snow blower. Which seems a little dangerous.

I also watched the Toro we are talking about come through the hard stuff at the bottom of a driveway as well. Not sure how hard it was, but you could see that it was the stuff clearly compacted by the plow. He also took it down so he was only sucking up the hard stuff left by the plow. It tore through it pretty well. I will provide that video as well if you want it.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Hate to do this but...

http://www.wisesales.com/simplicity-...r-1695988.html

Can anyone tell me how this machines turns? It says that when you press the trigger that is on the left it kills the left wheels drive. There is only one trigger and it is for that side. Do just hit the trigger and move turn it as you desire? I am guessing after you hit the trigger it will only spin one way like counter clockwise?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not sure Hexa, but you could call them and ask someone.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1853383 said:


> I'm not sure Hexa, but you could call them and ask someone.


I just got off the phone with WiseSales and then called Simplicity. I have been told by Simplicity that this model is only capable of turning in one direction. As it only has a trigger on the left side.

So for example if you are facing the 12 o'clock position and you have some snow you want to clear to your 2 o'clock then if you want to power steering to help you must turn it counter clockwise to get to your 2 o'clock. Unless you want to man handle it over some. This would seem like a pain in the @$$ if you were clearing a lot of snow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss;1851540 said:


> Yes, just get the Toro and be done


I'll re say it


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1854595 said:


> I just got off the phone with WiseSales and then called Simplicity. I have been told by Simplicity that this model is only capable of turning in one direction. As it only has a trigger on the left side.
> 
> So for example if you are facing the 12 o'clock position and you have some snow you want to clear to your 2 o'clock then if you want to power steering to help you must turn it counter clockwise to get to your 2 o'clock. Unless you want to man handle it over some. This would seem like a pain in the @$$ if you were clearing a lot of snow.


Well that's pretty stupid. Good that you asked before buying.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

It turns left and right but power only to one side. The other side you man handle (as you say) but the non power side is easy to turn as well. My 1969 ariens has no power steering but is very easy to turn. When it is in the snow the tires slide .


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1851540 said:


> Yes, just get the Toro and be done


I can not tell you how many times my decision has been changed by downfalls like this.

Shortly after talking to the awesome people on this forum here I made my decision. It was the Toro Power Max HD 1128. However after talking with the local dealer he told me that it was a poor decision if I had any gravel or the like.

He told me that it has that "pivoting" feature that really helps it out but will allow it to get under gravel and suck it up. So then I made this post hoping it would help me out. Then I started considering other brands.

I have decided that I am going to avoid the Cub Cadet and that model of Simplicity. I am not saying anything bad about them, but would just rather avoid them now.

Also the reason that I was interested in the Simplicity that WIPensFan mentioned was because I knew they were made by Snapper. Snapper is definitely up there on the "trusted" list.

Well either way I guess it is back to Toro now. I know that they did release a new Power Max HD 1128. It still has the pivoting feature but may be worth asking them.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Snapper and simplicity are made by briggs and sratton who bought out both company's.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

slplow;1854920 said:


> Snapper and simplicity are made by briggs and sratton who bought out both company's.


Really? Hmmm because no offense to anyone but both Briggs and Kohler have done some really questionable things with their engines. No commercial mowing guy will buy a Briggs and Stratton unless it has that Vanguard engine on it. The only two companies that install that engine on their zero turn riders are Ferris and Snapper.

Excuse me also I should have said in recent years. These companies were untouchable back in the day. I think almost all Kohler's stuff now is cheap China stuff.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

ok i have to ask then because i haven't had time to do the research yet, if snapper was bought out does that make "snapper pro" a seperate company?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

SKYNYRD;1855000 said:


> ok i have to ask then because i haven't had time to do the research yet, if snapper was bought out does that make "snapper pro" a seperate company?


Probably not. Soon there may not be any separate companies. I know when MTD bought Cub Cadet they bought several others as well. They may try to keep it quiet just as they have done in the past though. Because like always MTD is a hit or miss sort of thing and a lot of people know it.

It is just like Comcast. Comcast owns many companies and just never changed the name of them. Because people have known that name so long they do not want to spoil it by replacing the companies name with their own. Does not mean they do not, but in certain instances they leave it alone.

People start to figure this stuff out when they go to repair there equipment only to realize they are sent to a website that is different from their equipment.

My rambling point I am trying to get across is that I think we are going to see a lot of companies owning each other in the near future.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1855036 said:


> Probably not. Soon there may not be any separate companies. I know when MTD bought Cub Cadet they bought several others as well. They may try to keep it quiet just as they have done in the past though. Because like always MTD is a hit or miss sort of thing and a lot of people know it.
> 
> It is just like Comcast. Comcast owns many companies and just never changed the name of them. Because people have known that name so long they do not want to spoil it by replacing the companies name with their own. Does not mean they do not, but in certain instances they leave it alone.
> 
> ...


whatever mtd doesn't own ayp/electrolux (not the vacuum cleaner, they sold the name and changed to aerus) owns. quality? oh yeah that's the stuff my father grew up with and the world lost during my youth


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

And you know TORO just bought BOSS...?


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

Doughboy12;1855150 said:


> And you know TORO just bought BOSS...?


that one seams to be upsetting the boss plow owners


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Hexa Fox;1854921 said:


> Really? Hmmm because no offense to anyone but both Briggs and Kohler have done some really questionable things with their engines. No commercial mowing guy will buy a Briggs and Stratton unless it has that Vanguard engine on it. The only two companies that install that engine on their zero turn riders are Ferris and Snapper.
> 
> Excuse me also I should have said in recent years. These companies were untouchable back in the day. I think almost all Kohler's stuff now is cheap China stuff.


I find kohler to be better than kawi. I have 3 of them 1 on a push blower and two 29efi's one with 1,400 hrs ,one with 2,800 on it with no trouble.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1854625 said:


> Well that's pretty stupid. Good that you asked before buying.


If I get rid of my life savings... I could probably get a loan for the other $7,000-$8,000 for this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HOLLAND-LS160-SKID-STEER-LOADER-LOADER-SKIDLOADER-CAB-HEAT-CHEAP-SHIPPING-/251700114903?pt=Skid_Steel_Loaders&hash=item3a9a7ef5d7

Check it out do you think this is worth it? Could I move snow with the bucket or would I need to buy a box blade or blower?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How are you gunna do sideways?
You have no accounts, and your gunna dump everything into a skid. Though you were getting a Toro now?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gonna jump into that engine discussion now...

Briggs, Kohler and everyone else makes crappy engines now. Whether it be EPA standards or cheapening of manufacturing, it's making the quality go down. Yeah, it's more crap for me to work on but I can't exactly fix the Briggs Intek single cylinder or the Kohler Courage single cylinder when the counterbalancer breaks and takes out the whole back of the block.

Anyways, get the Toro. They're very nice well made machines. The engine is a Honda clone I believe but from what I've seen they're very reliable.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1861169 said:


> Gonna jump into that engine discussion now...
> 
> Briggs, Kohler and everyone else makes crappy engines now. Whether it be EPA standards or cheapening of manufacturing, it's making the quality go down. Yeah, it's more crap for me to work on but I can't exactly fix the Briggs Intek single cylinder or the Kohler Courage single cylinder when the counterbalancer breaks and takes out the whole back of the block.
> 
> Anyways, get the Toro. They're very nice well made machines. The engine is a Honda clone I believe but from what I've seen they're very reliable.


i'm just glad to see i'm not alone in thinking briggs is garbage. i like kohler but that opinion is based mostly on the fact i don't like briggs and love the kolher on my 92 wheel horse. i love the kawisaki i have on my small walk behind mower as well. doesn't mean it's not junk. at least compared to the old days when quality stuff was available


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

SKYNYRD;1861353 said:


> i'm just glad to see i'm not alone in thinking briggs is garbage. i like kohler but that opinion is based mostly on the fact i don't like briggs and love the kolher on my 92 wheel horse. i love the kawisaki i have on my small walk behind mower as well. doesn't mean it's not junk. at least compared to the old days when quality stuff was available


I'm in the landscaping business so I learn a lot about these engines by word of mouth. The only "good" Briggs and Stratton engine is those Vanguard Engines, they are better than anything Kawasaki makes hands down. Similarly the only "good" Kohler engine is the Command Series I think it is called. Back in the day Briggs and Kohler made engines that could not be contended with.

Now that they have made a name for themselves all their engines are lacking quality big time and also moved to China. So Kawasaki is ruling the commercial mower engine market right now. Just the Vanguard is one of the best you can buy. I was contemplating buying a ZTR Ferris this year with a Vanguard on it.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

2006Sierra1500;1861169 said:


> Gonna jump into that engine discussion now...
> 
> Briggs, Kohler and everyone else makes crappy engines now. Whether it be EPA standards or cheapening of manufacturing, it's making the quality go down. Yeah, it's more crap for me to work on but I can't exactly fix the Briggs Intek single cylinder or the Kohler Courage single cylinder when the counterbalancer breaks and takes out the whole back of the block.
> 
> Anyways, get the Toro. They're very nice well made machines. The engine is a Honda clone I believe but from what I've seen they're very reliable.


I heard this exact same line after I bought my Kohler Courage. It is a really nice 54" Craftsman that I got for a really great deal. I did some deep research later on and heard about how terrible these engines were. I am either going to have a Briggs Vanguard or a Kawasaki on my new mower.

I am definitely more interested in the Toro now. A Honda clone sounds good to me.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1861167 said:


> How are you gunna do sideways?
> You have no accounts, and your gunna dump everything into a skid. Though you were getting a Toro now?


I thought we already covered this? Maybe not here. I actually have about six customers requesting snow removal. That is just people that know me. I have not done any advertising yet at all. I just went out and wrote down a lot of house numbers and am thinking about buying a book of stamps and sending out about fifty (50) flyers. Then waiting a couple weeks and seeing if anyone gets back to me.

If I get a good deal of interest skid steer and I will advertise heavily. Because I am not going to be able to do many people with a snow blower. Many driveways down here are 100-200 feet long and then again there are some really small ones. If I had to estimate right off the top of my head I would say I may be able to do one or two dozen people before I am ready to pack it in and that depends on conditions. If I have a skid steer I can most likely do every customer that is interested.

Another thing is when people see you using heavy equipment they tend to want you in their driveway, especially if they are stuck with a shovel.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How are you going to transport it?
6 customers, that going to pay for everything?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1861447 said:


> How are you going to transport it?
> 6 customers, that going to pay for everything?


I'm not planning on transporting it. We have a rather large neighborhood and should be able to get enough customers here.

That is 6 customers without advertising. These people came to me. I am planning on advertising though.

I also have very little experiencing driving skids but they seem pretty simple.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

For the price, just put a plow on your trk, or buy the Toro. No need to go into life saving debt over a skid


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1861447 said:


> How are you going to transport it?
> 6 customers, that going to pay for everything?


So what are you trying to say then? Say that I advertise directly to about 100 people and only 25 of them get back to me. I have 30 or less customers.

Therefore should I get the skid and advertise more or should I start out with the Toro and see where it goes?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That is high houred as well. You'll also need a blade or box for skid


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1861457 said:


> That is high houred as well. You'll also need a blade or box for skid


Yeah I saw the high hours. However it is a diesel powered skid. Look at it looks brand new besides the rust in the bucket which is normal. I can see I may be looking at new tires in the recent future but that is past the point.

Yeah I can get a nice blade for a little over $1,000.00. That is pocket change to me if I go after the skid you know?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1861455 said:


> For the price, just put a plow on your trk, or buy the Toro. No need to go into life saving debt over a skid


Toro it is. I'm not even considering putting a plow on my truck this year. I know it would handle it. Just it is my only vehicle and I have ZERO experience driving a truck with a blade on it. I would really not like to learn from my mistakes in my nice everyday Silverado.

This is my truck.

Hexa Fox's 2007 Silverado


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You have no.experience with a skid....But your ready to buy one
You really have no experience operating a snowblower....But there's pages of you going back and fourth.
You have no experience with a plow and trk and that's completely out....But that's the most cost effective, smart decision out of the 3 IMO. Get over the fact that your gunna tear up your trk. You'll be warm, and comfortable.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1861460 said:


> Yeah I saw the high hours. However it is a diesel powered skid. Look at it looks brand new besides the rust in the bucket which is normal. I can see I may be looking at new tires in the recent future but that is past the point.
> 
> Yeah I can get a nice blade for a little over $1,000.00. That is pocket change to me if I go after the skid you know?


Repaint. That's what he does for a living. He buys machines to flip them


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1861480 said:


> Repaint. That's what he does for a living. He buys machines to flip them


Just got off the phone with him. He said it had been repainted. Nice observation. It really did look too good for the hours it has on it.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1861472 said:


> You have no.experience with a skid....But your ready to buy one
> You really have no experience operating a snowblower....But there's pages of you going back and fourth.
> You have no experience with a plow and trk and that's completely out....But that's the most cost effective, smart decision out of the 3 IMO. Get over the fact that your gunna tear up your trk. You'll be warm, and comfortable.


Okay well a skid and snow blower are not hard. I have driven a skid and after a few minutes you get the hang of it. I am just going to guess that messing around with a control inside of the truck with the plow on the front is going to take some time to master.

I know people who trade in their one year old truck every year so that they can get a new one. Because they know how rough plowing snow is on trucks. I might think about it.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Most states require you to have a hoisting lic to operate a skid steer. If your truck is a 4x4 and you can drive it, you can plow with it. What beats the truck the most is not waiting that one second for the tranny to get into gear when you shift it and hitting the gas. When I traded in my 05 gmc It had 80k on it. I t had all the orig u joints tie rods and ball joints. I did do a tranny but that was due to one of my workers who got it stuck and was to lazy to get out of the truck and grab a shovel.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

slplow;1861660 said:


> Most states require you to have a hoisting lic to operate a skid steer. If your truck is a 4x4 and you can drive it, you can plow with it. What beats the truck the most is not waiting that one second for the tranny to get into gear when you shift it and hitting the gas. When I traded in my 05 gmc It had 80k on it. I t had all the orig u joints tie rods and ball joints. I did do a tranny but that was due to one of my workers who got it stuck and was to lazy to get out of the truck and grab a shovel.


I'm not sure if we do around here. It is a large development and we have two people that have skid steers. One of them happens to be a very close friend that also moved out. They do/did a lot of work around the neighborhood and I know that my friend does not have a license. I am not sure about the other guy.

I do not think I have met the other guy. I saw him advertising for work with his skid a month or so ago on our neighborhood website. So far he is not offering snow removal as I know of.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

*Next Problem!*

Okay thanks everyone for your replies and thoughts. I am probably going to go with a snow blower this year. As I have already said several times this year I just want to play around a little bit and see how it goes. A snow blower will allow to me to do just that.

If I buy this snow blower and the snow is not working out then I will just use it for myself and not worry anymore. Now I know this has been talked about, but the customer base I have now are really knocking on me for prices. So is there anyway I can start to give estimates and even get an idea of what I should expect to make now?

If I clear a 100' driveway with 1' of snow right up to their garage, what should I expect to make? Should I get $40.00-$80.00?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hexa Fox;1861711 said:


> Okay thanks everyone for your replies and thoughts. I am probably going to go with a snow blower this year. As I have already said several times this year I just want to play around a little bit and see how it goes. A snow blower will allow to me to do just that.
> 
> If I buy this snow blower and the snow is not working out then I will just use it for myself and not worry anymore. Now I know this has been talked about, but the customer base I have now are really knocking on me for prices. So is there anyway I can start to give estimates and even get an idea of what I should expect to make now?
> 
> If I clear a 100' driveway with 1' of snow right up to their garage, what should I expect to make? Should I get $40.00-$80.00?


 yes. Twelve inches of snow is a lot and demands the most money. How much do you feel the job your doing is worth? Are you putting in a lot of effort while doing it. Then you should be compensated well for your effort. You need a snowblower. At least a single stage. If you feel you need some more equipment to help you out after the storm you can always buy it then. You learn from the places you work on and what would make it better down the road.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

gc3;1861916 said:


> yes. Twelve inches of snow is a lot and demands the most money. How much do you feel the job your doing is worth? Are you putting in a lot of effort while doing it. Then you should be compensated well for your effort. You need a snowblower. At least a single stage. If you feel you need some more equipment to help you out after the storm you can always buy it then. You learn from the places you work on and what would make it better down the road.


Exactly what I was getting at. Thanks for your reply. I am going to start with a couple shovels and probably the Toro. If I like where it goes maybe I will pick up a plow for my truck, or even a skid.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1851667 said:


> Hate to do this but...
> [/url]


Hey WIPensFan how do you fasten the chains to the wooden ramps? I'm going to guess staples?

I just bought a Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 for almost exactly $1,900.00 and brought it home. I'm ready to start removing snow!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1862406 said:


> Hey WIPensFan how do you fasten the chains to the wooden ramps? I'm going to guess staples?
> 
> I just bought a Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 for almost exactly $1,900.00 and brought it home. I'm ready to start removing snow!


We just used U shaped nails ( Fence fastening nails??) I guess they are called staples as well. 
Glad to here you got your blower, I hope you have success with everything.Thumbs Up


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1862414 said:


> We just used U shaped nails ( Fence fastening nails??) I guess they are called staples as well.
> Glad to here you got your blower, I hope you have success with everything.Thumbs Up


Thanks for all your help man. I will try to update here if I can.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1862517 said:


> Thanks for all your help man. I will try to update here if I can.


Hey, no problem. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1862527 said:


> Hey, no problem. Looking forward to updates.


How much would *you* charge someone to clear a 150 foot long single lane driveway with one foot of snow? Can you guesstimate?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1862647 said:


> How much would *you* charge someone to clear a 150 foot long single lane driveway with one foot of snow? Can you guesstimate?


With a base rate of 1"-3.9" I would be at $70. So for 12" I would be triple...$210.

I would try my best to do it at 6" and then again for the next 6". That would be 4"-6.9" at 1.5x base rate clearing it twice. Sometimes you get the monster storm that you can only get to once it's finished and you end up with 10"-12"-14" totals. So price is the same for 12" wether I did it once or twice. Doing it at 6" intervals is just easier on equipment, mind and body.

That's just how I did it, doesn't mean you have to. You have to balance what you need to make to be profitable, with what customers are willing to pay. It doesn't do any good to break even or lose just to get work, you might as well stay home.

So that's my guesstimate...$210 for 12" of snow.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1862656 said:


> With a base rate of 1"-3.9" I would be at $70. So for 12" I would be triple...$210.
> 
> I would try my best to do it at 6" and then again for the next 6". That would be 4"-6.9" at 1.5x base rate clearing it twice. Sometimes you get the monster storm that you can only get to once it's finished and you end up with 10"-12"-14" totals. So price is the same for 12" wether I did it once or twice. Doing it at 6" intervals is just easier on equipment, mind and body.
> 
> ...


Now that is for one clearing correct? Do not take this the wrong way because I am the last person that should be making assumptions but that does seem a little steep.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1864228 said:


> Now that is for one clearing correct? Do not take this the wrong way because I am the last person that should be making assumptions but that does seem a little steep.


Yes 1 clearing. It could be steep for you. You can set your prices how you want, just make sure you turn a profit.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1864263 said:


> Yes 1 clearing. It could be steep for you. You can set your prices how you want, just make sure you turn a profit.


Okay thanks again. I think I am going to build some ramps on Tuesday. I will post pictures.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1864298 said:


> Okay thanks again. I think I am going to build some ramps on Tuesday. I will post pictures.


Sounds good.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if it is safe to use a high powered impact wrench on the skid shoes of a snow blower? Someone else on here recommended that I get a 3/4 Impact Wrench to take them off easily. Do you guys/WIPensFan think that this would be a good choice?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-2764-22-M18-FUEL-3-4-High-Torque-Impact-Wrench-Friction-Ring-Kit-/301199722969?pt=Power_Tools&hash=item4620e709d9

This tool is very powerful and I could definitely use it on my other equipment. The question at hand is would it damage the threads on the skid shoes of my new Toro? Because when I move from a concrete to a gravel driveway I would really rather not freeze to death adjusting the skid shoes. Thoughts?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1864512 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is safe to use a high powered impact wrench on the skid shoes of a snow blower? Someone else on here recommended that I get a 3/4 Impact Wrench to take them off easily. Do you guys/WIPensFan think that this would be a good choice?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-2764-22-M18-FUEL-3-4-High-Torque-Impact-Wrench-Friction-Ring-Kit-/301199722969?pt=Power_Tools&hash=item4620e709d9
> 
> This tool is very powerful and I could definitely use it on my other equipment. The question at hand is would it damage the threads on the skid shoes of my new Toro? Because when I move from a concrete to a gravel driveway I would really rather not freeze to death adjusting the skid shoes. Thoughts?


I'll start off by saying I'm not a power tools expert by any means 
I don't think it will damage the threads, but I do think it's overkill for adjusting the shoe height. All you have to do is loosen the nuts slightly to adjust, then retighten. I would just keep a socket wrench with the correct socket on it in the truck. Make some kind of marking on the shoe so you know where they need to be adjusted to.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need a 3/4 impact.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1864593 said:


> You don't need a 3/4 impact.


Yeah but I can use it for a thousand other things. Right when I buy it I can get a 1/2 adapter and be able to use a crap load of sockets. I mow a lot of grass during the summer months so I change out my blades often. I wonder if I could use it to fasten and remove the nuts that hold the blades on? I would be scared that while I am putting them on I would crack the spindle housing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need a 3/4. That's to much torque. Get a 1/2. That'll be enough


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1864994 said:


> You don't need a 3/4. That's to much torque. Get a 1/2. That'll be enough


I was just pricing Milwaukee Impact Wrenches and for some reason the top of the line 1/2" has more power than the 3/4". Does not make much sense... The 1/2" has around 700 ft pounds where as the 3/4" only has around 500 ft pounds.

Anyway there is nothing I could not do with the 3/4". The battery ones are just about as strong as the air tools now. Which would be really convenient. For some awful reason I was thinking that I had to take the nuts all the way off. It slipped my mind that I just need to loosen them and move the plate around. However an impact wrench will still save me a lot of time, effort, and possible money.

So what do I do? Just raise it up a half inch or so when I come to a gravel driveway and try to etch that into the shoe so I remember?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Milwaukee does have nice impact wrenches. Expensive as heck though. You could look in your manuals for how much torque they recommend. My bolt torque for the blades say tighten to 50 pounds of torque. That Milwaukee is so much over that. I do mine by hand and put a torque wrench on it set for 50. You can do a hell of a lot more by hand though.You could even use a cheap drill with a socket on it and it would work for you.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

gc3;1865098 said:


> Milwaukee does have nice impact wrenches. Expensive as heck though. You could look in your manuals for how much torque they recommend. My bolt torque for the blades say tighten to 50 pounds of torque. That Milwaukee is so much over that. I do mine by hand and put a torque wrench on it set for 50. You can do a hell of a lot more by hand though.You could even use a cheap drill with a socket on it and it would work for you.


Now that I think of it if I remember correctly mine is 40 ft pounds. However that seems VERY loose to me. For something that is going to be spinning several thousand times per minute that just does not sit right with me. I remember setting mine to 50 ft pounds one day and it just seemed very loose.

The first time I took my blades off they were very difficult. I had to get a huge adjustable wrench with a piece of wood to get them off. I also used the same wrench to put the blades back on. After I adjusted them for 50 ft pounds I wanted to see how much tighter they would go with the wrench and it was A LOT. It took very little force to start to tighten them further after 50 ft pounds.

I have been using this big @$$ wrench to remove and install blades to my machine ever since. Never have a problem getting them on or off. It just takes a few minutes.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And your using a torque wrench right? What's the manufacturer state


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1865179 said:


> And your using a torque wrench right? What's the manufacturer state


I've got no clue and do not have access to it right now. It belongs to my father. The big @$$ wrench is easy to use. I had a wrench with a socket on it trying to get them off the first time and they would NOT budge. My huge neighbor also gave it a try and could not get them off.

This big @$$ wrench took it off with some effort, but not much. The hardest part of that was getting the board jammed up so it would stop the blade from turning.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

The longer the wrench the more leverage you'll have so your putting more torque than necessary probably. I feel the same way, I always over tighten everything when I don't have to. That's why I use the torque wrench alot. 50 torque pounds doesn't feel like alot but the manufacturer tests this stuff and if they say it's good enough then that's what you should go with.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So how do you know it's 50 pounds then?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

gc3;1865266 said:


> The longer the wrench the more leverage you'll have so your putting more torque than necessary probably. I feel the same way, I always over tighten everything when I don't have to. That's why I use the torque wrench alot. 50 torque pounds doesn't feel like alot but the manufacturer tests this stuff and if they say it's good enough then that's what you should go with.


Yeah but still... when I pick up new yards I hit rocks and surface roots and stuff that I am unaware of. In addition to taking off cutting edge on my blades I do not want to worry about them coming loose either...

Like I mentioned I am a very paranoid individual and think it has served me pretty well in life. Probably made me do a lot of things that could be considered a "waste". Also I knew about the longer the more leverage. Plus it is very heavy. If I had to guess I would think that I am probably tightening them around 200+ ft pounds...

I am so paranoid I would rather crack the spindles up tightening them than have the 0.01% chance of one coming loose. I do the same thing when I am putting my oil filter on. It says something like "turn half a turn after the seal touches the truck" or whatever. I do not hand tighten it but get pretty close. When I go to get the oil filter off I can still get it off with my hand. Which I do not like... You can guess what I do with the lug nut that lets the oil drain out as well...


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1865272 said:


> So how do you know it's 50 pounds then?


It is an old time wrench. After the nut starts to get tight there is a little needle that shows you how many ft pounds of force you are currently at.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No, the torque on the blade bolts?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1865278 said:


> No, the torque on the blade bolts?


You mean from the manual? I am pretty certain that it said 40-50 ft pounds. Not sure which but know it was one or the other.

About the 200+ I am just guessing. Like I said I installed my blades with the torque wrench to 50 ft pounds. After that I put the big wrench around the same nut and it easily went a lot further. It almost felt loose after I started tightening it further with the big @$$ wrench.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Just get the half inch

Use it to change blades and everything. I've never Torqued a mower blade nut in 20 years 

Although you should be careful on over tightening drain plugs


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1865292 said:


> Just get the half inch
> 
> Use it to change blades and everything. I've never Torqued a mower blade nut in 20 years
> 
> Although you should be careful on over tightening drain plugs


Yeah I really did not. Probably did more than I should have but I am only paranoid, not obsessed.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1865292 said:


> Just get the half inch
> 
> Use it to change blades and everything. I've never Torqued a mower blade nut in 20 years
> 
> Although you should be careful on over tightening drain plugs


So you are saying you use a Impact Wrench to remove and install mower blades to spindles?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah but I'm experienced. You can strip drain plugs out easily


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1865303 said:


> Yeah but I'm experienced. You can strip drain plugs out easily


I would not use the impact wrench on my drain plug, ever. I would use it on the lug nuts of my wheels and many other things.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

X2 like I Said, 1/2 inch is all you need


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys I know it has been awhile, I just skimmed through some of the messages here. I may even start an entirely new thread for this.

Just to recap I went with the Toro Power Max HD 1028 and have been pretty happy so far. It has saved me a lot of work, and costed me a lot of work lol. Anytime I bust it out I have neighbors waving me down to come dig them out.

Anyway, I have one major concern with it. I am keeping it in an enclosed building, however it stays the same temperature as it does outside. I think this is causing the plastic on the Toro to freeze over. I have been getting it out the past couple of days to dig us out of the storm. However, the "Quick Stick" thing that controls the chute does not work at all as of right now. I have to hold my hand on the control and reach around and grab the chute and "help" it move.

As you can probably imagine this is a huge inconvenience when using it. I did a little reading and the only thing I can figure out is to apply White Lithium Grease to the blower before going out. According to Toro snow and ice is not suppose to stick to it, but this just is not true. This machine is a beast, but this plastic stuff is a enormous drawback right now. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Warranty......


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hexa Fox;2102648 said:


> Hey guys I know it has been awhile, I just skimmed through some of the messages here. I may even start an entirely new thread for this.
> 
> Just to recap I went with the Toro Power Max HD 1028 and have been pretty happy so far. It has saved me a lot of work, and costed me a lot of work lol. Anytime I bust it out I have neighbors waving me down to come dig them out.
> 
> ...


It sounds like the cable that allows it to move has gotten wet and is frozen. Thaw it out and spray it down with PB blaster cable lube. It happens to our toro single stage blowers all the time huge pita


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;2102659 said:


> Warranty......


I think it may just be a quality issue. This is an excellent snow removal tool, and for two grand it better be. I used it in the middle of the blizzard, so snow was coming down directly on top of it. I am pretty sure that it took several hours for it to completely freeze over. However, the issue is that it stayed frozen, which is not surprising since it is stored in an outside unconnected garage.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Bossman 92;2102681 said:


> It sounds like the cable that allows it to move has gotten wet and is frozen. Thaw it out and spray it down with PB blaster cable lube. It happens to our toro single stage blowers all the time huge pita


Definitely a pain in the @$$ to say the least. I literally have no place to bring this blower inside to thaw out. I did the next best thing. Which was to take a Quickie Brush, WD-40 White Lithium Grease, and a Dewalt Heat Gun to it. In a few minutes I was easily able to free up the chute.

It has not happened since then, but I have used the heat gun on it once more, and sprayed it down with the grease to try to maintain the good working order of the unit.

Also is there anything I should do for off season maintenance? All I can think of is to pour some Sea-Foam in the gas tank and run it for awhile before mowing season starts.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Is it a 2 stroke or a 4 stroke?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Bossman 92;2104277 said:


> Is it a 2 stroke or a 4 stroke?


It is a four stroke. Is there two stroke snow blowers available?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not amymore. That would be another 6 pages of indecision again.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;2104686 said:


> Not amymore. That would be another 6 pages of indecision again.


You mean another six pages of talking about them?


----------

